# The Witcher auf Netflix: Showrunnerin reagiert auf Kritik



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Showrunnerin reagiert auf Kritik*

						Obwohl die Serie The Witcher auf Netflix bei Fans eigentlich gut ankommt, gibt es auch professionelle Kritiker, die die Serialisierung der polnischen Fantasy-Buchreihe anprangern und regelrecht zerreissen. Jetzt reagierte die Showrunnerin auf diese Kritik.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Showrunnerin reagiert auf Kritik*


----------



## Banana-GO (25. Dezember 2019)

"Fans, die alle acht an einem Tag verschlungen haben und bereits von vorne beginnen?"

Sorry, aber so macht man es auch nicht. Bingewatcher sind unfähig zu genießen. Das sind ebenfalls keine richtigen Fans. Fans teilen sich ihre Serien ein und zelebrieren das dann. Es geht auch eine Menge an Effekt verloren, wenn man sich gleich alles reinzieht. Ist ja quasi so, als wenn man im Freudenhaus gleich alle hintereinander durchknallt.


----------



## mistermeister (25. Dezember 2019)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> "Fans, die alle acht an einem Tag verschlungen haben und bereits von vorne beginnen?"
> 
> Sorry, aber so macht man es auch nicht. Bingewatcher sind unfähig zu genießen. Das sind ebenfalls keine richtigen Fans. Fans teilen sich ihre Serien ein und zelebrieren das dann. Es geht auch eine Menge an Effekt verloren, wenn man sich gleich alles reinzieht. Ist ja quasi so, als wenn man im Freudenhaus gleich alle hintereinander durchknallt.



Dito, ich selber gucke mir auch immer max 1 Folge pro Tag an (wenn überhaupt), obwohl ich eigentlich genug Zeit hätte. Bin auch erst bei Folge 4... Ich finde es sowieso ewtas dämlich das mittlerweile die meisten Streaming Dienste bei ihre Serien sofort immer die ganze Staffel veröffentlichen... Da können sie das Ding ja gleich als (sehr langen) Film bringen...


----------



## Malker (25. Dezember 2019)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> "Fans, die alle acht an einem Tag verschlungen haben und bereits von vorne beginnen?"
> 
> Sorry, aber so macht man es auch nicht. Bingewatcher sind unfähig zu genießen. Das sind ebenfalls keine richtigen Fans. Fans teilen sich ihre Serien ein und zelebrieren das dann. Es geht auch eine Menge an Effekt verloren, wenn man sich gleich alles reinzieht. Ist ja quasi so, als wenn man im Freudenhaus gleich alle hintereinander durchknallt.



Kleiner Vorschlag: Jeder macht es so, wie er es mag. Andere zu diskreditieren, weil diese eine andere Herangehensweise haben, bewerte ich als kurzsichtig und einfältig.


----------



## BladerzZZ (25. Dezember 2019)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> "Fans, die alle acht an einem Tag verschlungen haben und bereits von vorne beginnen?"
> 
> Sorry, aber so macht man es auch nicht. Bingewatcher sind unfähig zu genießen. Das sind ebenfalls keine richtigen Fans. Fans teilen sich ihre Serien ein und zelebrieren das dann. Es geht auch eine Menge an Effekt verloren, wenn man sich gleich alles reinzieht. Ist ja quasi so, als wenn man im Freudenhaus gleich alle hintereinander durchknallt.



Bitte was? Ist etwas anmaßend deine Sichtweise als die einzig Wahre anzusehen! Ich für meinen Teil habe die Erste Staffel bereits 2x gesehen und das an zwei Tagen und habe es genossen und bin gespannt auf die nächste Staffel!


----------



## mylka (25. Dezember 2019)

ich finde die serie auch nicht so toll
die zeitsprünge sind sehr schlecht gemacht
mMn gibt es viel zu wenig monsterjagd
und beim casting hat man teilweise versagt... yennefer gesicht sollte kantiger sein, ciri hätte man auch besser casten können und vor allem triss ist eine fehlbesetzung, die man eigentlich nur auf political correctness zurückführen kann... warum hat man keine blasse rothaarige genommen? immerhin spielt das ganze in europa. da waren hexen nunmal rothaarig und man hat sie verbrannt.
emma stone wurde von vielen in einem fancast gewüscht. das hätte mMn sehr gut gepasst. oder Katherine McNamara

sogar der charakter coral in der serie, gespielt von Rhianna McGreevy wäre eine bessere triss

ich denke jeden, der die spiele gespielt hat reissen solche besetzungen aus der atmosphäre raus, weil man sich immer denkt... mähhh sieht nicht so aus wie er/sie ausssehn sollte

geralt hingegen hat man sehr gut getroffen


----------



## gastello (25. Dezember 2019)

Die Serie ist imo sehr gut und ausreichend gut besetzt - Yennefer gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Man erkennt alle Protagonisten auf einen Blick wieder.  4K-HDR inklusive Dolby Atmos machen verdammt viel Spaß. Bitte weiter....ich bin einer dieser Dummbatzen der die Staffel an einem Tag gesehen hat.



mylka schrieb:


> sogar der charakter coral in der serie, gespielt von Rhianna McGreevy wäre eine bessere triss.


Du mußt diese Schauspieler in Erstbesetzung erst mal bekommen - das geht nicht auf Fingerschnipsen von Netflix und Geld spielt da sicherlich auch eine Rolle. Irgendwann erwartet man auch Ergebnisse.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Dezember 2019)

mylka schrieb:


> ich denke jeden, der die spiele gespielt hat reissen solche besetzungen aus der atmosphäre raus, weil man sich immer denkt... mähhh sieht nicht so aus wie er/sie ausssehn sollte



Nur bassiert die Serie nicht auf den Spielen sondern auf der Vorlage der Romane, von daher ist es zimlich egal ob es jemanden rausreißt der die Spiele gespielt hat, der hat sowieso nur eine an vielen Stellen relativ frei interpretierte Version der originalen Romane (die Triss in den Spielen hatte nur bedingt was mit der Triss in den Büchern gemein, wo sie z.B. nicht wie in den Spielen Feuerrotes Haar hatte, sondern ehr einen kastanienbraunen Haarton) und somit im Grunde kein Maßstab wenn es darum geht wie es in den Romanen ist.

@Netflix-Serie:
Grundsätzlich finde ich die Serie recht ok, das einzige was mich bis dato wirklich an ihr stört sind die Rüstungen der Nilfgaarder, die wirken irgendwie enorm billig, in ihrer Aufmachung.
Ansonsten bin ich für eine erste Staffel mit der Serie relativ zufrieden. Klar kann man an der einen oder anderen Stelle kleinere und etwas größere Dinge kritisieren, aber wo kann man das letztlich nicht.
Im Gesamtkonzept passt es aber eigentlich, bis halt die Nilfgaarder Rüstungen.^^


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Dezember 2019)

mylka schrieb:


> warum hat man keine blasse rothaarige genommen?



Wie kommst du auf Rothaarig? Die sind Kastanienbraun.


mylka schrieb:


> ich denke jeden, der die spiele gespielt hat  reissen solche besetzungen aus der atmosphäre raus, weil man sich immer  denkt... mähhh sieht nicht so aus wie er/sie ausssehn sollte


Wie kommst du auf die Spiele? Die wurde auch zu den Originalen, nämlich den Büchern, etwas uminterpretieren. Da hält sich CDP auch nicht ganz an die Vorlagen.


----------



## Yaso (25. Dezember 2019)

Mir hat die Serie richtig gut gefallen bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen .
Der Ciri Teil war zwar nötig für die Story , aber unfassbar langweilig und dünn.
Triss ist so eine Sache, ich habe in den ersten Episoden bei jeder rothaarigen Magierin erwartet dass diese nun Triss ist, aber als dann Triss  auftauchte war ich ein wenig verwirrt.
Es mag zwar sein dass man sich sehr an die Bücher gehalten hat, aber ganz ehrlich, die Bücher interessieren kein Schwein und der Großteil der Zuschauer die The Witcher kennen wird von den Spielen gekommen sein.
Der Rest der Zuschauer wird wahrscheinlich das durchschnittliche Netflix Klientel sein oder Leute die gehört haben, dass Superman in so ner Fantasy Serie mitspielt.

Ich muss zugeben ich war sehr skeptisch als ich gelesen habe das Superman Henry Cavill Geralt spielen wird, aber  nach der ersten Episode einfach nur wow, man merkt einfach das Cavill da richtig Bock drauf hatte und sich intensiv mit der Materie beschäftigt hat.
Die Schauspielerin von Yennefer war auch richtig richtig gut, bei ihr  hat  es mich im Gegensatz zu Triss nicht gestört dass sie eine Schauspielerin mit indischen Wurzeln besetzt haben, man erkennt sofort von Minute eins wer da im Dreck liegt.
Schade dass man nicht versucht hat die deutschen Sprecher aus den Spielen zu mobilisieren sondern sich an Sprecher der Schauspieler gehalten hat.
Ich weiss auch nicht wo die Storyline von Ciri hinführen soll, in den Spielen wurde Ciri schon als Kind als taffe kleine Göre dargestellt und in der Serie ist sie einfach nur ein naives Püppchen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Dezember 2019)

Yaso schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch nicht wo die Storyline von Ciri hinführen soll, in den Spielen wurde Ciri schon als Kind als taffe kleine Göre dargestellt und in der Serie ist sie einfach nur ein naives Püppchen.



Nur zeigen die Spiele halt nur eine Ciri wie sie war als sie bereits bei Geralt ist. Die Ciri in der Serie ist halt die Ciri wie sie als kleines Mädchen war und das passt in etwa zu der Ciri wie Geralt sie in den Romanen das erste mal trifft, sie ist da halt die (adlige) Prinzessin von Cintra und da herrschen wohl nachvollziehbarerweise andere Etikette als an einer Hexerschule, wo man nur zum Monsterjäger ausgebildet wird.


----------



## WeeFilly (25. Dezember 2019)

Was ist denn eine "Showrunnerin"?

Und wer behauptet, dass "Showrunner" nür männlich ist und deswegen ein "-in" braucht? Verwirrend.


----------



## Ryle (25. Dezember 2019)

Wer auch immer für die Kampf Choreographie in Episode 1 verantwortlich war, darf ruhig mehr dazu beitragen. Denn alles was danach folgte  war schon eher mau. Die Story wirkt stellenweise sehr aufgesetzt und warum beinahe jede Monsterjagt Offscreen stattfindet, ist mir auch nicht klar. 
So klein wird deren Budget sicher nicht gewesen sein und im Gegensatz zu Serien wie Walking Dead oder Game of Thrones ist der zu bezahlende Cast doch recht überschaubar und damit sicher nicht soo teuer. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet. 

Die Serie hat sicherlich Potential, allerdings wird sie mit der Zeit doch arg wirr, das Pacing passt nicht und gerade die Zeitsprünge die stellenweise nur in Nebensätzen zu erahnen sind, lassen einen manchmal ahnungslos im Regen stehen. 
Wenn schon Drehbuchautoren, Regie und Cutter versagen, dann hätte man doch wenigstens in der Maske die Charaktere ein wenig altern lassen können...


----------



## ShawnBaalson (25. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin mittlerweile bei der fünften Folge angelangt und mein Fazit fällt sehr durchwachsen aus. Alleine der Kampf im Sumpf anfangs scheint seinen Schatten düster vorrauszuwerfen. Recht klares Wasser, kein Schlamm und ein eher Steril wirkender Sumpf gekrönt von recht sauber wirkender Kleidung im Anschluss. Nichts wirkt wirklich dreckig, düster oder bodenständig. 

Man hat bei vielen Szenen eher ein mittelprächtiges Studioset vor Augen. Auch das irgendwie in diesen doch eher nordisch/osteuropäisch/mittelalterlichen angehauchten Fantasysetting viele Schwarze Schauspieler vorkommen, empfand ich als irritierend. Sollte es eine dazupassende Geschichte geben bitte ich darum mich aufzuklären, den sonst wirkt das ganze wie übereifrige politische Gerechtigkeit. Gekrönt von zu hastig erzählten Handlungssträngen deren Potenzial erkennbar ist, das aber aus Zeitmangel nur schlechte Wirkung entfaltet. Ebenso die Auswahl von Henry Cavill für die Rolle des Geralt. Gerade weil der Hexer eine raue, wortkarge Schale und dennoch ein gutes Herz hat hätte man jemand anderes (Unbekanntes evtl. polnischer/baltischer klassischer Theaterschauspieler) wählen müssen. Cavill spielt die Rolle doch recht eindimensional und mit wenig Esprit. Meiner Meinung nach genügt es halt nicht nur genervt dareinzublicken und gelegentlich zu grunzen oder einen sarkastischen Satz fallen zu lassen. 

Was mich recht schnell zu den leeren und dennoch bedeutungsschwangeren Dialogen führt die selten wirklichen Wortwitz oder Brillanz entfalten und einen innerlich seufzend in Erinnerungen an Staffel 1-4 von GoT schwelgen lassen.

Seltsam empfand ich auch das Ciri im kältesten Winter kein Problem hat fern jedes Feuers zu übernachten (Lungenentzündung, Erfrierungen, Tot), Wachen in dieser Kälte Hauptsache Platte tragen, die natürlich im Kampf nie etwas bringt (Gähn) und in Schlachten weder Waffengattungen noch jegliche Taktik existiert, die selbstverständlich von einer Königin in erster Reihe geführt werden (und das obwohl Rüstungen nachweislich keinen Schutzwert haben. Deswegen auch vermutlich der Beiname ''die Löwin von Cintra'' )  Ja selbst langsame Heerwürmer scheinen in dieser Welt eilig fliehenden Herrschern hinterherzurasen und Stadtmauern geisterhaft zu überwinden.

Schön auch Geralts Rüstung, die weder abgewetzt noch gebraucht wirkt. Ich gönne jeden seinen Spaß an der Serie, doch ist sie in meinen Augen nicht der große Wurf und wird deutlich über Wert gehandelt.


----------



## gastello (25. Dezember 2019)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf Rothaarig? Die sind Kastanienbraun.


Leider wurde sie ab W2 immer ziemlich rothaarig  dargestellt. Warum auch immer, sie ist tatsächlich kastanienbraun und in Artworks hatte sie anfänglich glattes Haar. Irgendwann wurde im Francise die Triss aus W2 übernommen.


----------



## Lexx (25. Dezember 2019)

ShawnBaalson schrieb:


> Recht klares Wasser, kein Schlamm und ein eher Steril wirkender Sumpf gekrönt von recht sauber wirkender Kleidung im Anschluss. Nichts wirkt wirklich dreckig, düster oder bodenständig.


Die frisch manikürten und lackierten Fingernägel?
Frisch geschminkt und gefönt nach dem Sex?
Keiner hat dreckicke Fingernägel, seit Ibiza-Gate ein MUSS!
Gebleichte Zähne.
Etc etc...

Aber verdirb dir nicht den Spass am Schauen.
Es ist nur eine Unterhaltungsserie.


----------



## mylka (25. Dezember 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur bassiert die Serie nicht auf den Spielen sondern auf der Vorlage der Romane



machen wir uns nix vor. diese serie gibt es nur wegen des spiels WITCHER 3. also muss man sich fragen welches publikum man bedienen will. die 95%, die nur das spiel kennen, oder die 5%, die vielleicht auch die bücher gelesen haben

ich hätte es auch cooler gefunden, wenn er mit 2 schwertern rumläuft. ein silberschwert beim pferd lassen schreit doch nur so nach diebstahl


----------



## BiJay (25. Dezember 2019)

Kritiker, die nicht einmal die ganze Serie gesehen haben, sind keine Kritiker, sondern Stümper. Denen sollte man keine Plattform bieten.


----------



## ShawnBaalson (25. Dezember 2019)

Lexx schrieb:


> Die frisch manikürten und lackierten Fingernägel?
> Frisch geschminkt und gefönt nach dem Sex?
> Keiner hat dreckicke Fingernägel, seit Ibiza-Gate ein MUSS!
> Gebleichte Zähne.
> ...




Man denke nur mal an Aragorns dreckige Fingernägel in nicht wenigen Einstellungen   Es sind doch nur kleine Details die mir helfen würden in eine Serie einzutauchen, aber mit so wenig Sorgfalt fällt mir das wirklich schwer.





BiJay schrieb:


> Kritiker, die nicht einmal die ganze Serie gesehen haben, sind keine Kritiker, sondern Stümper. Denen sollte man keine Plattform bieten.



Harte Worte^^

 Ich habe bereits die Vorspeise und große Teile des Hauptgerichts gekostet und werde auch bis zum vermutlich leicht einfallslosen Nachtisch dranbleiben. Es ist ein Zwischenfazit und sollte dich nicht erzürnen, sondern lediglich meine Meinung widerspiegeln


----------



## sinchilla (25. Dezember 2019)

Ich komm mit der Serie auch nicht so wirklich klar. Gefühlte zwei von fünf Sternen.

Hab mich bis zur vierten Folge gequält und bin nicht wirklich motiviert mehr Zeit zu investieren.

Es wirkt einfach alles derart hölzern und zusammenhangslos, für mache vielleicht ein Stilmittel, für mich einfach nur anstrengend.

Meine Freundin fragte mich nach zwei Folgen ob dies wirklich die erste Staffel wäre, der rote Faden ist ja eher homöopathischer Natur...

Es wirkt als hätte man versucht sämtliche erfolgreichen Elemente anderer Serien zu vereinen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Also ich kann sie Serie keinesfalls ruhigen Gewissens meinen Freunden empfehlen.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Dezember 2019)

mylka schrieb:


> machen wir uns nix vor. diese serie gibt es nur wegen des spiels WITCHER 3. also muss man sich fragen welches publikum man bedienen will. die 95%, die nur das spiel kennen, oder die 5%, die vielleicht auch die bücher gelesen haben
> 
> ich hätte es auch cooler gefunden, wenn er mit 2 schwertern rumläuft. ein silberschwert beim pferd lassen schreit doch nur so nach diebstahl



Glaub mir, die Serie ist nicht eher für Buchfans gemacht als für Spielefans. Für ganze neue Leute ist sie auch nicht optimal. Vielmehr weiß die Serie eigentlich gar nicht, wen sie wirklich ansprechen will. Alle und niemanden zugleich...

Ich bin ein absoluter Liebhaber der Bücher (natürlich habe ich aber auch alle Spiele ausgiebig gezockt) und mich spricht die Serie auch nicht wirklich an. Neben den hier schon genannten Punkten gibt es imho auch noch zahllose weitere Kritikpunkte. Um mich nicht zu wiederholen, hier der Link zum anderen Thread (falls es jemand interessiert) : The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen

Ich würde der Serie maximal und mit viel gutem Willen eine 7/10 geben. Beklagen könnten sich die Macher aber auch über eine 5/10 oder 6/10 nicht...


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Dezember 2019)

mylka schrieb:


> machen wir uns nix vor. diese serie gibt es nur wegen des spiels WITCHER 3. also muss man sich fragen welches publikum man bedienen will.* die 95%, die nur das spiel kennen, oder die 5%, die vielleicht auch die bücher gelesen haben*



Und da fragen sich dann noch manche Personen warum Sapkowski auf solche Aussagen kommt, wie das er normalerweise nur mit intelligenten Menschen verkehrt und die Witcher-Videospieler meist nicht dazu gehören würden.  

Vieleicht sollten die Witcher-Videospieler die Serie einfach auch mal als Chance begreifen, ohne so etwas gutes und bildungsförderndes wie ein Buch lesen zu müssen, das Witcher-Universum etwas mehr so kennenzulernen zu können wie es die Romane darstellen, ohne dabei eine völlige 1:1 Kopie der Romane zu sein, statt sich darüber zu monieren das es nicht eine Kopie der Videospiele ist und daher darüber rumzumosern warum Ciri nicht wie in The Witcher 3, ist oder Triss nicht wie die Witcher 2 Triss aussieht.

Alternativ schaut man einfach nicht, wenns dann genug nicht schauen wird es halt eingestellt, was aber einfach nur abfuckt ist dieses rummosern darüber das die Serie nicht wie die Videospiele ist, das etwa so als würde sich ein Straßenfussball-Fan darüber beschweren das Klasischer Fussball Mist wäre, weil es nicht wie Straßenfussball ist.


----------



## Rollora (26. Dezember 2019)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> "Fans, die alle acht an einem Tag verschlungen haben und bereits von vorne beginnen?"
> 
> Sorry, aber so macht man es auch nicht. Bingewatcher sind unfähig zu genießen. Das sind ebenfalls keine richtigen Fans. Fans teilen sich ihre Serien ein und zelebrieren das dann. Es geht auch eine Menge an Effekt verloren, wenn man sich gleich alles reinzieht. Ist ja quasi so, als wenn man im Freudenhaus gleich alle hintereinander durchknallt.



Natürlich genießt man Dinge allgemein mehr, wenn man sie sich einteilt. 
Das ist simpelste Psychologie und eigentlich weiß das auch jeder, auch wenn mans nicht zugeben würde. Dein Puff-Beispiel klingt mir aber etwas zu abwägig. Eher denke ich an Binge Eating, Drinking, Smoking etc.

Jeder wie er will stimmt natürlich auch und keiner ist deshalb mehr oder weniger "Fan".
Aber man hat "mehr" davon jede Folge einzeln ein bisschen "sitzen" zu lassen. Das ist auch erwiesen, aber man muss es anderen die es anders machen nicht schlecht reden.
Schon gar nicht in einem Forum voller Menschen bei denen viele nichtmal 1-2 Tage nach Release eines Spiels oder eben einer Serie abwarten können - egal wie oft die Geschichte der Day0Patches uns schon eines besseren belehrt hat


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollten die Witcher-Videospieler die Serie einfach auch mal als Chance begreifen, ohne so etwas gutes und bildungsförderndes wie ein Buch lesen zu müssen, das Witcher-Universum etwas mehr so kennenzulernen zu können wie es die Romane darstellen, ohne dabei eine völlige 1:1 Kopie der Romane zu sein



Leider wird es mit der Serie noch schlimmer werden. Dann kommen zu den "Ultra-Fans", die nur die Spiele kennen, dann noch die "Ober-Ultra-Fans" dazu, die dann Spiele und die Serie kennen. Hauptsache ist nur, dass ja kein Buch gelesen wird. Bzw. dann gibt es noch die Spezialisten, die stolz erwähnen, dass sie ja eines der Bücher gelesen hätten oder so...

Die Witcher Fanbase ist imo noch toxischer als die Star Ware Fanbase und ich werde sie in Zukunft wohl ganz meiden. Bei Star Wars gibt es hitzige Diskussion zu Inhalten, aber alle schöpfen aus demselben Pool. Bei Witcher gibt es vor allem viele Leute, die meinen, sie wüssten alles über Witcher, wobei sie doch eigentlich gar nichts wissen. Und wenn man sie darauf anspricht, dann kommt nur die patzige Antwort, dass man die Bücher nicht lesen müsse, um ein echter Fan zu sein und - noch irrsinniger - dass die Spiele doch eh viel relevanter seinen, weil sie öfter verkauft wurden und bekannte seien! Ich kann darüber schon nicht mal mehr lachen.

Ein echter Fan interessiert sich für die Charaktere und die Welt und will alles darüber wissen, insbesondere das eigentlich Original. Und wer generell keine Bücher liest, der hat maximal mein Mitleid, aber dem kann man eigentlich sowieso nicht mehr helfen. Was soll ich mit jemandem, der keine Bücher liest, über Geschichten und Erzählungen diskutieren. Das wäre ja so, als würde ich mit jemandem ohne Zunge über Geschmack philosophieren...


----------



## Noofuu (26. Dezember 2019)

Mir gefällt die Serie soweit, die Zeitsprünge sind etwas schwieriger zu erkennen man muss schon genau aufpassen.
Ciri hätte man besser wählen können und Triss ist für mich keine Triss komplett fehl am Platz.

Bei dem Schauspieler für Geralt war ich erst Skeptisch, aber er spielt die Rolle wirklich gut.
Hätte man der Triss Schauspielerin nicht wenigsten die Haare glätten können und Rot färben ?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Leider wird es mit der Serie noch schlimmer werden. Dann kommen zu den "Ultra-Fans", die nur die Spiele kennen, dann noch die "Ober-Ultra-Fans" dazu, die dann Spiele und die Serie kennen. Hauptsache ist nur, dass ja kein Buch gelesen wird. Bzw. dann gibt es noch die Spezialisten, die stolz erwähnen, dass sie ja eines der Bücher gelesen hätten oder so...
> 
> Die Witcher Fanbase ist imo noch toxischer als die Star Ware Fanbase und ich werde sie in Zukunft wohl ganz meiden. Bei Star Wars gibt es hitzige Diskussion zu Inhalten, aber alle schöpfen aus demselben Pool. Bei Witcher gibt es vor allem viele Leute, die meinen, sie wüssten alles über Witcher, wobei sie doch eigentlich gar nichts wissen. Und wenn man sie darauf anspricht, dann kommt nur die patzige Antwort, dass man die Bücher nicht lesen müsse, um ein echter Fan zu sein und - noch irrsinniger - dass die Spiele doch eh viel relevanter seinen, weil sie öfter verkauft wurden und bekannte seien! Ich kann darüber schon nicht mal mehr lachen.
> 
> Ein echter Fan interessiert sich für die Charaktere und die Welt und will alles darüber wissen, insbesondere das eigentlich Original. Und wer generell keine Bücher liest, der hat maximal mein Mitleid, aber dem kann man eigentlich sowieso nicht mehr helfen. Was soll ich mit jemandem, der keine Bücher liest, über Geschichten und Erzählungen diskutieren. Das wäre ja so, als würde ich mit jemandem ohne Zunge über Geschmack philosophieren...



Puh, das was ist jetzt sage, ist nicht böse gemeint und nicht als persönlicher Angriff gedacht:

Ich selber bin, was The Witcher angeht, eher der neutralen Ecke zuzuordnen. Ich mag die Spiele, aber nicht wegen des Witcher Universums, sondern weil es mMn einfach gute Spiele sind. Wenn man dann deine Posts liest, und sieht, wie du auftrittst und von oben herab schreibst, dann erfüllst eigentlich gerade du den Tatbestand des "Ober-Ultra-Fans".
Ist wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint, aber bevor man andere verurteilt, sollte man sich gelegentlich vielleicht auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Dezember 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Puh, das was ist jetzt sage, ist nicht böse gemeint und nicht als persönlicher Angriff gedacht:
> 
> Ich selber bin, was The Witcher angeht, eher der neutralen Ecke zuzuordnen. Ich mag die Spiele, aber nicht wegen des Witcher Universums, sondern weil es mMn einfach gute Spiele sind. Wenn man dann deine Posts liest, und sieht, wie du auftrittst und von oben herab schreibst, dann erfüllst eigentlich gerade du den Tatbestand des "Ober-Ultra-Fans".
> Ist wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint, aber bevor man andere verurteilt, sollte man sich gelegentlich vielleicht auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen.



An welcher Stelle sind die Posts von Scholdarrs von oben herab geschrieben? Er legt nur sachlich, aber kritisch, da wie es sich verhält.
Wenn du das für dich schon als herablassend empfindest hast du meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich ein minimales Problem mit deiner Art berechtigte und sachlich vorgebrachte Kritik wahrzunehmen und zu interpretieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle sind die Posts von Scholdarrs von oben herab geschrieben? Er legt nur sachlich, aber kritisch, da wie es sich verhält.
> Wenn du das für dich schon als herablassend empfindest hast du meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich ein minimales Problem mit deiner Art berechtigte und sachlich vorgebrachte Kritik wahrzunehmen und zu interpretieren.



Ich? Nein, ich habe kein Problem damit Kritik wahrzunehmen und zu interpretieren. Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass es seltsam anmutet, wenn man andere als Ultra-Fans denunziert, während man selber nicht unbedingt besser auftritt.
Übrigens scheinst du doch auch ein Problem damit zu haben, sachlich vorgebrachte Kritik wahrzunehmen und zu interpretieren, denn mein an Scholdarr gerichteter Post ist genau das: sachliche Kritik.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Dezember 2019)

Muss erstmal viele andere vorher zu Ende schauen. Und da ich gehört habe das der komische Hexer erst 2021 wieder eine neue Staffel bekommt, habe ich ja ewig Zeit. #NichtVomHypeErwischt


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ist wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint, aber bevor man andere verurteilt, sollte man sich gelegentlich vielleicht auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen.


Keine Sorge, da habe ich kein Problem damit. Und ja, ich sehe mich als Ober-Ultra-Witcher-Fan, wenn du so willst. Das darf man sich meiner Meinung nach auch nennen, wenn man alles verschlingt, was zu einem Thema gehört und wenn man das Thema heiß und innig liebt mit allem, was dazu gehört. Ein echter Fan weiß alles über das Ziel seines Fandoms. Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich mich als den größten oder einzigen Fan sehen würde (gibt genügend andere, die Witcher genauso sehr lieben wie ich), aber es stimmt auf alle Fälle, dass ich Leute, die sich weigern, die Bücher zu lesen, nicht als echte Fans anerkenne. Und ja, das mögen dann Fans der Spiele sein, aber keine Witcher-Fans. Das kannst du überheblich oder arrogant nennen, ist mir relativ egal, obwohl ich es nicht so sehe (und wobei du dich ja nach eigener Aussage nicht mal selbst als Witcher-Fan ansiehst, also bist du ja auch gar nicht angesprochen...).


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mich ja auch nicht angesprochen gefühlt 
Aber gut, dass du so ehrlich bist zuzugeben, dass du selber dich auch als Ober-Ultra-Fan siehst.


----------



## Hoonig (26. Dezember 2019)

die Serie war nicht toll, viele bezüge auf charaktere fehlen. Yennefer ist ein witz, Triss lächerlicher gehts kaum. Einzig gute war Ciri. Von der Story her nicht gut gelungen, zuviele und zulange unwichtige szenen.


----------



## Lexx (26. Dezember 2019)

ShawnBaalson schrieb:


> Aragorns


Wer ist das?

Wenn du Herr der Ringe meinst, pah, ja die waren alle dreckig und einige hatten auch ziemlich abgekaute.
Und die Haare erst...


----------



## Ares-06 (26. Dezember 2019)

> Franich und Baldwin hatten jedoch *gar nicht alle Folgen der Serie gesehen *und somit basierten ihre Bewertungen nur auf Teilen der Serie.



BITTE WAS?   "Kritiker" am Ar**h. Ich spar mir jetzt meinen Vergleich. Kommt nichts gutes bei raus.


----------



## Petoschka (26. Dezember 2019)

> Süß. Einfach nur süß.


Das ändert nichts daran, dass der Begriff "Showrunnerin" grober Unfug ist. Das könnte man wissen, aber dann wäre der Arbeitgeber vermutlich ein anderer.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

Petoschka schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts daran, dass der Begriff "Showrunnerin" grober Unfug ist. Das könnte man wissen, aber dann wäre der Arbeitgeber vermutlich ein anderer.



Ich verstehe nicht so recht, warum dieser Begriff grober Unfug sein sollte? Eigentlich ist das in der Berichterstattung  ein nicht unüblicher Begriff  für einen weiblichen Showrunner.

Was macht eigentlich ein Showrunner?: Die wichtigste Person im Serienbusiness | Popkultur | Themen | PULS

„[...] sagt Jill Soloway, die Showrunnerin der Amazon-Produktion Transparent“

Julia von Heinz wird Showrunnerin von "KaDeWe"-Serie - DWDL.de


----------



## Petoschka (26. Dezember 2019)

In der englischen Sprache werden Geschlechter nicht durch Wortendungen kenntlich gemacht. Da es sich bei Showrunner um ein Wort aus der englischen Sprache handelt, ist es Unfug, einen weiblichen Showrunner "Showrunnerin" zu nennen. Im englischen käme auch keiner auf die Idee zur einem Arzt Doctorin zu sagen, wenn es sich um eine Frau handelt.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

Petoschka schrieb:


> In der englischen Sprache werden Geschlechter nicht durch Wortendungen kenntlich gemacht. Da es sich bei Showrunner um ein Wort aus der englischen Sprache handelt, ist es Unfug, einen weiblichen Showrunner "Showrunnerin" zu nennen. Im englischen käme auch keiner auf die Idee zur einem Arzt Doctorin zu sagen, wenn es sich um eine Frau handelt.



Diesen Begriff eingedeutscht in der weiblichen Form zu nutzen, ist in der Berichterstattung nicht unüblich, wie die Links von mir gezeigt haben.

Zum Beispiel gibt es übrigens von  dem englischen Begriff „manager“ im Deutschen auch die „Managerin“.

Duden | Managerin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft

Der englische Begriff „songwriter“ wird in der eingedeutschten weiblichen Form zur „Songwriterin“

Duden | Songwriterin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft

Du siehst also, dass es nicht unüblich ist, geschlechtsneutralen englischen Begriffen in der deutschen Sprache eine weibliche Form zu verpassen.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Dezember 2019)

Habe das Ganze erst gelesen, dann parallel gespielt und bin im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden. Ein wenig Schliff kann die Serie noch vertragen, aber wenn schon ständig der Vergleich mit GoT gezogen wird - kann sich da noch jemand erinnern, wie unbeholfen dort die erste Staffel stellenweise wirkte? Auch die Beteiligten eines Produktionsteams müssen sich erst aufeinander einspielen, bis alles harmonisch ineinander greift.

Kritik am Aussehen von Darstellern ignoriere ich überwiegend. Sapkowskis Beschreibungen des Äußeren waren eher dürftig, wichtiger waren die Charaktereigenschaften - so lange diese weitestgehend stimmen, passt das für mich.
Gleiches gilt für dunkelhäutige Darsteller. Die Welt des Hexers basiert zwar stark auf slawischen und nordischen Mythen, ist aber eine Fantasy-Welt mit allen möglichen Klimazonen und spielt explizit *nicht* auf unserem Planeten, sondern ist das Ergebnis kollidierter Sphären, deren Population sich nun eine Scholle teilt. In den Romanen findet sich auch kein Hinweis auf dominierende Hautschattierungen.
Und ganz ehrlich: speziell bei den Dryaden sind dunkelhäutige Waldschrat_innen_  garantiert weniger lächerlich als grün angemalte Schauspieler oder Weißbrote, die im Urwald hervorstechen wie 'ne Plastiktüte aus dem Supermarkt. Ich hoffe, niemand braucht den direkten Vergleich, um das für nachvollziehbar zu halten.

Ansonsten: Düster, dreckig und blutig, genau so wie's sein soll. Gratuitous sax and senseless violins, oder so ähnlich.

(Wer einfach nur Spiele ohne Interaktionsmöglichkeiten haben will, soll sich gefälligst ein paar Let's Plays anschauen. )


----------



## Petoschka (26. Dezember 2019)

@Cook2211: Schade, dass Du den Eintrag von Showrunner nicht aus dem Duden verlinkt hast. Vermutlich, weil es ihn nicht gibt. Top eingedeutscht.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

Petoschka schrieb:


> @Cook2211: Schade, dass Du den Eintrag von Showrunner nicht aus dem Duden verlinkt hast. Vermutlich, weil es ihn nicht gibt. Top eingedeutscht.



Der Begriff ist zu neu. Der hat es noch nicht in den Duden geschafft. Ich habe jedoch Quellen gebracht die zeigen, dass der Begriff „Showrunnerin“ in der medialen Berichterstattung gebräuchlich ist.

Aber: Da du hier behauptest, dass es diesen Begriff so nicht gibt, müsstest du doch eigentlich mal eine Quelle verlinken, die genau das belegt. Also nur zu


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Düster, dreckig und blutig,


Düster ja, aber dreckig? Schön wärs...

Geralt sieht leider die meiste Zeit kein bisschen wie ein Typ aus, der von der Hand in den Mund lebt und der sich meist nicht mal ein neues Wams leisten kann, wenn sein Aktuelles kaputt gegangen ist. Eine "Rüstung" hat der Geralt in den Büchern wahrscheinlich sein ganzes Leben noch nicht besessen. Dabei hätte man sich ja tatsächlich nur an Aragorn in die Gefährten orientieren müssen, da hat man diesen Typus sehr gut getroffen...

Betrifft aber nicht nur Geralt, auch die sonstige Szenerie sieht meist viel zu "steril" aus. Dreck gibt es eigentlich nur auf dem Boden, nicht aber auf den hochglanzpolierten Charakteren...


----------



## Mahoy (26. Dezember 2019)

Petoschka schrieb:


> @Cook2211: Schade, dass Du den Eintrag von Showrunner nicht aus dem Duden verlinkt hast. Vermutlich, weil es ihn nicht gibt. Top eingedeutscht.



Der Dudens wird in größeren Abständen erneuert, deshalb tauchen viele im Alltag bereits verwendete Lehnwörter erst später auf. Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist aus dem Jahre 2017.

Die Regelhaftigkeit besteht jedoch trotzdem. Sprich: Wenn andere dem englischen entlehnte Begriffe im Deutschen die weibliche Form erhalten können, dann mit Sicherheit auch "Showrunner".

Sprich, den Bullshit kannst du dir sparen. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Geralt sieht leider die meiste Zeit kein bisschen wie ein Typ aus, der von der Hand in den Mund lebt und der sich meist nicht mal ein neues Wams leisten kann, wenn sein Aktuelles kaputt gegangen ist. Eine "Rüstung" hat der Geralt in den Büchern wahrscheinlich sein ganzes Leben noch nicht besessen.



Sagt jemand, dessen Avatar einen Geralt in sauberer Rüstung zeigt.  

Übrigens wird in den Büchern mehrfach sinngemäß erwähnt, dass Geralt leicht gerüstet ist, seine Rüstung für diverse Anlässe an- oder ablegt etc. ... Das stelle ich mir ohne dieselbe etwas schwierig vor.

Aber ja, er trägt in der Serie zwischendurch eine recht noble Lederrüstung, die so in den Geschichten nicht direkt beschrieben wird. An anderer Stelle aber auch nur ein Wams oder ein abgeledertes Hemd. Das hat sicherlich damit zu tun, dass Geralts Finanzlage zwischen seinen Abenteuern starken Schwankungen unterworfen war. Ein typischer Abenteurer eben.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sagt jemand, dessen Avatar einen Geralt in sauberer Rüstung zeigt.


Öhm, seriously? 



> Übrigens wird in den Büchern mehrfach sinngemäß erwähnt, dass Geralt leicht gerüstet ist, seine Rüstung für diverse Anlässe an- oder ablegt etc. ... Das stelle ich mir ohne dieselbe etwas schwierig vor.


Wenn du mit leicht gerüstet ein Lederwams meinst, dann ja. Das was er in der Serie trägt ist aber kein wirkliches Lederwams. Gerade die Schulderpads sind einfach nur Banane in der Form. Davon abgesehen ist es schlicht unglaubwürdig, dass seine Rüstung wie neu aussieht und weder irgendwelche Beschädigungen noch Abnutzung zeigt. Da haben die Serienmacher einfach die nötige Liebe zum Detail vermissen lassen. Vergleiche das wie wie gesagt mal mit Aragorn in HdR, da liegen Welten dazwischen...



> Aber ja, er trägt in der Serie zwischendurch eine recht noble Lederrüstung, die so in den Geschichten nicht direkt beschrieben wird. An anderer Stelle aber auch nur ein Wams oder ein abgeledertes Hemd. Das hat sicherlich damit zu tun, dass Geralts Finanzlage zwischen seinen Abenteuern starken Schwankungen unterworfen war. Ein typischer Abenteurer eben.


Öhm, nein. Man kann sich natürlich immer alles irgendwie zurechtbiegen, bis es irgendwie passt. Der reale Grund, warum Geralt diese Rüstung in der Serie trägt ist der, weil er in Witcher 3 eine ähnliche Rüstung trug. Wie die Frisur und die Stimme ist das halt auch pures  Catering für die Spiele-Fans. Wahrscheinlich geht das sogar auf Henry Cavill selbst zurück, der ja leider auch aus der Ecke kommt...


----------



## Mahoy (26. Dezember 2019)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn du mit leicht gerüstet ein Lederwams meinst, dann ja. Das was er in der Serie trägt ist aber kein wirkliches Lederwams. Gerade die Schulderpads sind einfach nur Banane in der Form. Davon abgesehen ist es schlicht unglaubwürdig, dass seine Rüstung wie neu aussieht und weder irgendwelche Beschädigungen noch Abnutzung zeigt. Da haben die Serienmacher einfach die nötige Liebe zum Detail vermissen lassen. Vergleiche das wie wie gesagt mal mit Aragorn in HdR, da liegen Welten dazwischen...



Aragorn war durch die Vorlage auf (absichtlich, da Teil seiner Tarnung) zerlumpt ausgelegt, während Geralt an keinster Stelle als heruntergekommen beschrieben wird. Ganz im Gegenteil, es wird mehrfach erwähnt, dass die Monsterjagd ein gutes Geschäft ist, seit es immer mehr Monster und immer weniger Hexer gibt - man darf also davon ausgehen, dass er i.d.R. das Geld hatte, um seine Ausrüstung in Ordnung zu halten - ebenso, wie er nach einer Pechsträhne auch mal so abgebrannt war, dass er nicht einmal genug für Unterkunft und Verpflegung hatte und (immerhin halb ernsthaft) darüber nachdenkt, Plötze zu verspeisen.

In HdR wurde andererseits beispielsweise Schildmaid Éowyn mit einer zierlichen Blondine besetzt, die kaum unterm Helm hervor kucken konnte und nach der Schlacht auf den Pelennor-Feldern und eigenhändiger Beseitigung des Hexenkönigs aussieht, als hätte sie maximal unruhig geschlafen. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass auch in der HdR-Verfilmung Feinheiten verfehlt wurden und sich Jackson Freiheiten gegenüber der Vorlage erlaubte.
Sich jetzt genau den einen Charakter herauszusuchen, der einigermaßen getroffen wurde, ist wenig zielführend.

Grundsätzlich hinkt der Vergleich gewaltig: Für die rund 11 Stunden Spielzeit der HdR-Trilogie standen und 280 Millionen Dollar Budget und über vier Jahre Produktionszeit zur Verfügung, davon allein rund drei Jahre für die Pre-Production, in denen Peter Jackson jedes Detail zigmal abstimmte und dafür extra Dienstleister beschäftigte.
Für die Witcher-Serie mit rund 8 Stunden Spielzeit standen insgesamt nicht einmal zwei Jahre Produktionszeit und insgesamt nach derzeitigen Schätzungen maximal 90 Millionen Dollar zur Verfügung.
Das sind gänzlich unterschiedliche Größenordnungen.



> Öhm, nein. Man kann sich natürlich immer alles irgendwie zurechtbiegen, bis es irgendwie passt.



Wie dein HdR-Beispiel zeigt ...



> Der reale Grund, warum Geralt diese Rüstung in der Serie trägt ist der, weil er in Witcher 3 eine ähnliche Rüstung trug. Wie die Frisur und die Stimme ist das halt auch pures  Catering für die Spiele-Fans. Wahrscheinlich geht das sogar auf Henry Cavill selbst zurück, der ja leider auch aus der Ecke kommt...



Nur, dass von Anfang an kommuniziert wurde, dass sich die Serie auch an Fans der Spielreihe richten soll. Und diesen wird eben ab und zu ein Leckerli zugeworfen - was absolut in Ordnung ist, denn wie oben dargelegt: Aus den Geschichten geht nirgends hervor, dass Geralt nicht auch mal ordentlich angezogen war.

Über die Plausibilität und/oder Produktionsqualität müssen wir uns dabei nicht unterhalten, darüber habe ich an anderer Stelle schon ausführlich geschrieben (Beispiel Feldschlacht Citra vs. Nilfgaard: Infanterie ohne Langwaffen gegen ein Ritterheer, nach dem ersten Zusammenprall sind sämtliche Zossen verschwunden, Fußsoldaten tragen nur/überhaupt Schwerter und keine Schilde etc.), aber auch bei HdR gab es unzählige Stellen, an denen man nur den Kopf schütteln könnte - wäre man sich nicht darüber im Klaren, dass es 1.) Fantasy ist und 2.) eine Verfilmung immer von der Textvorlage abweichen wird, weil ein visuelles Medium nun einmal etwas anders funktioniert.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aragorn war durch die Vorlage auf (absichtlich, da Teil seiner Tarnung) zerlumpt ausgelegt, während Geralt an keinster Stelle als heruntergekommen beschrieben wird. Ganz im Gegenteil, es wird mehrfach erwähnt, dass die Monsterjagd ein gutes Geschäft ist, seit es immer mehr Monster und immer weniger Hexer gibt - man darf also davon ausgehen, dass er i.d.R. das Geld hatte, um seine Ausrüstung in Ordnung zu halten - ebenso, wie er nach einer Pechsträhne auch mal so abgebrannt war, dass er nicht einmal genug für Unterkunft und Verpflegung hatte und (immerhin halb ernsthaft) darüber nachdenkt, Plötze zu verspeisen.


Dass es immer weniger Monster gibt, wird erwähnt. Dass es ein einträgliches Geschäft wäre, hingegen an keiner Stelle. Dafür wird übrigens an mehreren Stellen erwähnt, dass Geralt abgenutzte Kleidung trägt. Es ist auch bekannt, dass Geralt regelmäßig unter freiem Himmel schläft, wenn er gerade kein Gasthaus findet. "Zerlumpt" ist vielleicht nicht treffend für Geralt, wohl aber das typische Bild eines Typen, der immer draußen ist und von einem Tag auf den anderen lebt. Das vermittelt der Geralt aus der Serie meiner Meiniung nach zu keiner Sekunde.

Abgesehen davon wüsste ich auch nicht, was solche eine Rüstung wie in der Show gezeigt, gegen Monster aller Art bringen sollte. Dann allerdings kümmert sich die Serie prinzipiell keinen Deut darum, ob Rüstung überhaupt einen Schutz bietet. Da schneiden Schwerter ja auch einfach so durch Metallbrustplatten...



> In HdR wurde andererseits beispielsweise Schildmaid Éowyn mit einer zierlichen Blondine besetzt, die kaum unterm Helm hervor kucken konnte und nach der Schlacht auf den Pelennor-Feldern und eigenhändiger Beseitigung des Hexenkönigs aussieht, als hätte sie maximal unruhig geschlafen. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass auch in der HdR-Verfilmung Feinheiten verfehlt wurden und sich Jackson Freiheiten gegenüber der Vorlage erlaubte.
> Sich jetzt genau den einen Charakter herauszusuchen, der einigermaßen getroffen wurde, ist wenig zielführend.


Da gibt es schon einen wesentlichen Unterschied. Geralt ist der Hauptcharakter von The Witcher, Eowyn war hingegen nur eine Nebenfigur und davon auch nicht gerade die Wichtigste. Daher ist es natürlich auch sehr viel wichtiger, dass Geralt "richtig" getroffen wird. Ob und wie weit das der Fall ist, darüber kann man natürlich sprechen. Ich finde jetzt nicht, dass das völlig nach hinten los gegangen ist. Trotzdem bin ich sehr wohl der Meinung, dass man sich hier viel zu sehr an den Spielen orientiert hat und dabei die Glaubwürdigkeit ein gutes Stück weit auf der Strecke geblieben ist. Sozusagen eher cooles" Design als Glaubwürdigkeit. Das finde ich schade.



> Grundsätzlich hinkt der Vergleich gewaltig: Für die rund 11 Stunden Spielzeit der HdR-Trilogie standen und 280 Millionen Dollar Budget und über vier Jahre Produktionszeit zur Verfügung, davon allein rund drei Jahre für die Pre-Production, in denen Peter Jackson jedes Detail zigmal abstimmte und dafür extra Dienstleister beschäftigte.
> Für die Witcher-Serie mit rund 8 Stunden Spielzeit standen insgesamt nicht einmal zwei Jahre Produktionszeit und insgesamt nach derzeitigen Schätzungen maximal 90 Millionen Dollar zur Verfügung.
> Das sind gänzlich unterschiedliche Größenordnungen.


Das ist völlig richtig, verdeutlicht aber genau das Grundproblem. Das Budget und diese Sorgfalt waren nötig, um den Herrn der Ringe adäquat auf den Bildschirm zu bringen, sprich der Vorlage wirklich gerecht zu werden und ihr den nötigen Respekt zu zollen. Natürlich sind auch die Filme von der Vorlage abgewichen. Allerdings bin ich da so gut wie an keiner einzigen Stelle der Meinung, dass man größere Kompromisse eingegangen wäre. Zumindest hatte ich während dem Schauen der Filme nicht diesen Eindruck, was deutlich wichtiger ist. Insbesondere hatten auch absolute Neulinge, die Tolkien noch nicht gelesen hatten, im Großen und Ganzen den Eindruck, dass hier eine High Fantasy Welt wirklich bis ins Detail stimmig und ansprechend in Szene gesetzt wurde. Alles wirkte wie aus einem Guss mit einem bis heute nahezu unerreichten Level an CGI und Maskenarbeit. Und ja, das mag vielleicht "unfair" erscheinen, aber HdR ist nun mal der Gold-Standard für High Fantasy auf dem Bildschirm, ähnlich wie Witcher 3 das nun im Videospielbereich ist. Da hilft es auch nicht viel, wenn man Budgets vergleicht. Man erwartet eine ähnliche Qualität oder das Ergebnis fühlt sich automatisch "minderwertiger" an.

Darüber hinaus hat man sich halt auch keinen Gefallen getan, wenn man Großteile des Budgets für Dinge verwendet hat, die mit dem Budget offensichtlich nicht adäquat umzusetzen sind. Warum man z.B. in Staffel 1 direkt DREI(!!!) große Schlachten einbauen musste (zwei in Cintra und Sodden), die alle einfach nur teilweise lächerlich schlecht aussehen, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Das hat nicht mal GoT getan. Es hätte auch gereicht, wenn man maximal eine Schlacht anständig umgesetzt hätte oder wenn man einfach nur davon erzählt hätte. Aber das ist nur ein Beispiel. Auch sonst wirkt die Serie sehr "klaustrophobisch". Ein Großteil der Serie spielt in engen Innenräumen und die wenigen Landschaftsszenen sind eher nur so lala. Außerdem wirkt einfach alles eng und winzig, es entsteht kein Gefühl, dass wir hier von einem großen Kontinent reden. Temerien und Cintra kommen etwa als Königreiche wieder, deren Ausmaße einer kleinen Grafschaft ähneln, die man an einem halben Tag durchreiten kann. Einzig die Szenerie in Sodden hat einen gewissen Charme, wobei man hier auch direkt das CGI sieht. Natürlich ist man hier auch von HdR mit seinen gigantischen Außenaufnahmen verwöhnt, aber das ändert halt wenig. Für mich wirkt Witcher nun mal wie ein B-Movie mit einem sehr geringen Budget, das viel zu viel in einer Staffel erreichen wollte. Und dafür gibt es auch keine Ausrede, da hätte man sich auch deutlich mehr fokussieren können.

Darüber hinaus unterscheiden Witcher und Herr der Ringe auch, dass man beim HdR erkannt hat, dass die Geschichte sowohl aus Charakteren und deren Beziehungen als auch aus gesamtgesellschaftlichen und politischen Ereignissen beruht. HdR bietet sowohl die traditionalle "Queste" bzw. das Abenteuer einer Gruppe von Charakteren, die uns ans Herz wachsen können, als auch die übergreifende Geschichte, die der Motivation der Charaktere die nötige emotionale Tragweite bietet und darüber hinaus auch was fürs Auge bietet. Bei Witcher hingegen hat man sich aus meiner Sicht von Anfang an viel zu stark auf die Charaktere fokussiert und hat Witcher zu einer reinen Familiengeschichte umgedeutet, in der politische Ereignisse nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Und das sieht man meiner Meinung nach in der Serie. 



> Über die Plausibilität und/oder Produktionsqualität müssen wir uns dabei nicht unterhalten, darüber habe ich an anderer Stelle schon ausführlich geschrieben (Beispiel Feldschlacht Citra vs. Nilfgaard: Infanterie ohne Langwaffen gegen ein Ritterheer, nach dem ersten Zusammenprall sind sämtliche Zossen verschwunden, Fußsoldaten tragen nur/überhaupt Schwerter und keine Schilde etc.), aber auch bei HdR gab es unzählige Stellen, an denen man nur den Kopf schütteln könnte - wäre man sich nicht darüber im Klaren, dass es 1.) Fantasy ist und 2.) eine Verfilmung immer von der Textvorlage abweichen wird, weil ein visuelles Medium nun einmal etwas anders funktioniert.


über die Unterschiede siehe oben


----------



## Da_Obst (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin gerade fertig geworden und mir hat die Serie insgesamt recht gut gefallen. 
Meines Erachtens ist der Schauspieler von Geralt echt gut gewählt worden, der "grumpy" Hexer kommt super rüber. 
 Yennefer und Triss habe ich mir etwas anders vorgestellt, allerdings kenne ich sonst auch nur die Spiele. 
Sehr positiv überrascht hat mich, dass man nicht probiert hat ein zweites "Games of Thrones" zu machen, zumindest hat es für mich nicht den Anschein erweckt.
 GoT finde ich nämlich einfach nur stumpf und grauslich. ^^

Bin jetzt schon auf die zweite Staffel gespannt, in der Zwischenzeit kommen mal die Bücher dran, das hab ich eh schon lange vor mir hergeschoben. 



Spoiler



Als rausgekommen ist, dass der schwarze Waldjunge ein Elf ist musste ich hart schmunzeln, hat fix Vorteile in der Nacht und so... ^^

Was ich nicht so ganz gerissen hab: Yennefer hat sich "schön" machen lassen und dafür in Kauf genommen keine Kinder mehr bekommen zu können. Nachher hat sie dann mal so getan, als ob sie keine Wahl gehabt hätte. Hatte sie da nur einen Aussetzer oder wäre es ihr unweigerlich so ergangen?


----------



## GreitZ (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß ihr brennt darauf zu erfahren wie ich die Serie fand.
Nun, sie War Mist, jedoch gut genug das ich mich von Teil zu Teil kämpfte um doch noch etwas gutes an der Serie zu finden.
Um nur das schlimmste zu nennen sind die komischen Zeitsprünge, vorwärts rückwärts was soll man da noch verstehen.
Gerald kam mir wie ein abgehalfteter Superman vor am ehesten fand ich noch die Geschichte vom Krüppel Yen


----------



## KaneTM (27. Dezember 2019)

GreitZ schrieb:


> Ich weiß ihr brennt darauf zu erfahren wie ich die Serie fand.
> Nun, sie War Mist, jedoch gut genug das ich mich von Teil zu Teil kämpfte um doch noch etwas gutes an der Serie zu finden.
> Um nur das schlimmste zu nennen sind die komischen Zeitsprünge, vorwärts rückwärts was soll man da noch verstehen.
> Gerald kam mir wie ein abgehalfteter Superman vor am ehesten fand ich noch die Geschichte vom Krüppel Yen



Ah, die schrecklich verwirrenden Zeitsprünge... ich finde die Vorstellung, dass die jemanden verwirren könnten, reichlich verwirrend.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Dezember 2019)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dass es immer weniger Monster gibt, wird erwähnt. Dass es ein einträgliches Geschäft wäre, hingegen an keiner Stelle. Dafür wird übrigens an mehreren Stellen erwähnt, dass Geralt abgenutzte Kleidung trägt. Es ist auch bekannt, dass Geralt regelmäßig unter freiem Himmel schläft, wenn er gerade kein Gasthaus findet.



Es wird aber auch erzählt, dass ordentlich Zeche macht und Huren großzügig überbezahlt. Wie gesagt, die typische Abenteurer-Gestalt wie im echten Leben weiland die Söldner: Wenn bei Kasse; dann bei Kasse; wenn nicht, dann nicht. 



> Abgesehen davon wüsste ich auch nicht, was solche eine Rüstung wie in der Show gezeigt, gegen Monster aller Art bringen sollte. Dann allerdings kümmert sich die Serie prinzipiell keinen Deut darum, ob Rüstung überhaupt einen Schutz bietet. Da schneiden Schwerter ja auch einfach so durch Metallbrustplatten...



Nun ja, aber die Frage wird in den Romanen auch in den Kurzgeschichten und der Pentalogie nicht ernstlich thematisiert. Normalerweise klopft man schwer Gerüstete mit Hiebwaffen aus ihrem Plattenpanzer und gegen die meisten Monster wären wohl auch Langwaffen sinnvoller, aber Geralt bleibt stoisch bei der Klinge.



> Ich finde jetzt nicht, dass das völlig nach hinten los gegangen ist. Trotzdem bin ich sehr wohl der Meinung, dass man sich hier viel zu sehr an den Spielen orientiert hat und dabei die Glaubwürdigkeit ein gutes Stück weit auf der Strecke geblieben ist. Sozusagen eher cooles" Design als Glaubwürdigkeit. Das finde ich schade.



Ja, so formuliert muss ich dir beipflichten. Man hätte sicherlich bei der Visualisierung sogar noch auf die Vorlage etwas draufpacken können. Wenn ich mir allerdings die derzeitige Stimmungslage anschaue, beschweren sich manche Spieler, dass man sich zu wenig am Spiel orientiert hat und/oder ihnen das Ganze sowieso zu komplex ist und Puristen, dass man sich zu sehr bzw. überhaupt an der Visualisierung der Spielreihe orientiert hat. Man kann es nicht allen recht machen, aber als stellenweiser fauler Kompromiss ist dieser erste Anlauf brauchbar.



> Darüber hinaus hat man sich halt auch keinen Gefallen getan, wenn man Großteile des Budgets für Dinge verwendet hat, die mit dem Budget offensichtlich nicht adäquat umzusetzen sind. Warum man z.B. in Staffel 1 direkt DREI(!!!) große Schlachten einbauen musste (zwei in Cintra und Sodden), die alle einfach nur teilweise lächerlich schlecht aussehen, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Das hat nicht mal GoT getan.



DAS dürfte genau das Problem sein: GoT lief bereits in voller Länge durch und sorgt für eine Erwartungshaltung, die gar nicht zu erfüllen ist. Aber wenn man es nicht wenigstens versucht, würde die Serie für das verwöhnte Publikum blass wirken, was man sich wiederum auch nicht leisten kann.
Womöglich wäre es tatsächlich besser gewesen, tatsächlich noch rund ein Jahr mehr für Pre- und Postproduction aufzuwenden, aber dann hätte die Serie direkt mit der HdR-Serie auf Amazon konkurrieren müssen. Dass Netflix dieses Risiko nicht eingehen wollte, kann ich jedenfalls absolut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, so formuliert muss ich dir beipflichten. Man hätte sicherlich bei der Visualisierung sogar noch auf die Vorlage etwas draufpacken können. Wenn ich mir allerdings die derzeitige Stimmungslage anschaue, beschweren sich manche Spieler, dass man sich zu wenig am Spiel orientiert hat und/oder ihnen das Ganze sowieso zu komplex ist und Puristen, dass man sich zu sehr bzw. überhaupt an der Visualisierung der Spielreihe orientiert hat. Man kann es nicht allen recht machen, aber als stellenweiser fauler Kompromiss ist dieser erste Anlauf brauchbar.


Das mag sein. Ich hätte es jedenfalls bevorzugt, wenn man tatsächlich was Eigenes gemacht hätte, so wie man es auch vorher immer behauptet hat. Wenn man sich Geralt in der Serie dann aber anschaut, so ist das zumindest aus meiner Sicht schon fast eine 1 zu  1 Kopie zu Witcher 3.



> DAS dürfte genau das Problem sein: GoT lief bereits in voller Länge durch und sorgt für eine Erwartungshaltung, die gar nicht zu erfüllen ist. Aber wenn man es nicht wenigstens versucht, würde die Serie für das verwöhnte Publikum blass wirken, was man sich wiederum auch nicht leisten kann.
> Womöglich wäre es tatsächlich besser gewesen, tatsächlich noch rund ein Jahr mehr für Pre- und Postproduction aufzuwenden, aber dann hätte die Serie direkt mit der HdR-Serie auf Amazon konkurrieren müssen. Dass Netflix dieses Risiko nicht eingehen wollte, kann ich jedenfalls absolut nachvollziehen.


Da kann ich dir nur zum Teil beipflichten, da ich der Meinung bin, dass man auch mit dem aktuellen Budget mehr hätte erreichen können, wenn man sich besser fokussiert hätte. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man z.B. die Feldschlacht in der ersten Episode komplett weglassen können und Zeit und Geld, das man dafür investiert hat, in die Schlacht um die Anhöhe von Sodden stecken können. Das wäre dann natürlich immer noch nicht auf HdR-Niveau gewesen, aber es hätte möglicherweise deutlich mehr hergemacht. Aber natürlich finde ich es prinzipiell schon schade, dass Netflix hier offenbar gar nicht versucht hat, GoT die Stirn bieten zu wollen. Der Serie sieht man schon an allen Ecken und Enden an, dass aufgrund des engen Budgets Kompromisse eingegangen werden mussten. Als Fan der Reihe ist das natürlich doppelt schade.

Ich bin auch echt mal gespannt, wie sich die HdR-Serie im Vergleich schlagen wird nächstes Jahr...


----------



## der_petling (27. Dezember 2019)

Der Dunning-Kruger-Effekt schlägt wieder ziemlich durch hier in den Threads zur Witcher-Serie. 

Liebe Experten-für-eh-Alles da draussen, bitte bewerbt euch bei Netflix als Showrunner.
Die ganzen Leute die jahrelang in der Filmindustrie ihr Geld verdienen haben ja alle keine Ahnung ;  und schon gar nicht der Autor der Bücher, der als künstlerischer Berater bei der Produktion dabei war.
Also, auf gehts !!
Nebenbei könnt ihr ja noch Gamestudios erklären wie man Spiele entwickelt, und Ingenieuren wie man CPUs &GPUs designt. Das ist für euch doch ein Klacks.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Dezember 2019)

der_petling schrieb:


> Die ganzen Leute die jahrelang in der Filmindustrie ihr Geld verdienen haben ja alle keine Ahnung ;


Die Showrunnerin hatte vor Witcher auch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Action- oder Fantasyproduktionen. Das nur so am Rande. Aber was ist eigentlich der Umkehrschluss deines Kommentars? Dass Leute, die jahrelang in der Filmindustrie ihr Geld verdienen, automatisch alles richtig machen? Ach, wenn es doch nur so einfach wäre, dann hätten wir ja fast ausschließlich großartige Filme und Serien...



> und schon gar nicht der Autor der Bücher, der als künstlerischer Berater bei der Produktion dabei war.


Die "künstlerische Beratung" von Sapkowski beschränkte sich auf ein oder zwei Gespräche mit der Showrunnerin ganz zu Beginn der Dreharbeiten und einer kleinen Führung über das Set. Sapkowski hatte es von Anfang an abgelehnt, die Serie bzw. auch nur Ausschnitte daraus vorab zu sehen. Er hatte somit keinerlei direkten Einfluss auf die Gestaltung der Serie und absolut ZERO Einfluss auf die Production Values.



> Nebenbei könnt ihr ja noch Gamestudios erklären wie man Spiele entwickelt, und Ingenieuren wie man CPUs &GPUs designt. Das ist für euch doch ein Klacks.


Hat zwar auch keiner hier behauptet, aber gut, was macht das schon...


----------



## GreitZ (3. Januar 2020)

Noch ein Verwirrter...


----------

